# Lots of old bottles



## Junkables (Nov 8, 2009)

Bottles Pictures
 I would love to have a little information on all of these bottles. I am not sure if they have any value or not so any help would be greatly appreciated. 
 Maybe someone can also solve the mystery of what kind of bottle this one is link to picture of bottle
 I would like to put this bottles on http://www.junkables.com  to sell but not for sure what price to put on them, So if anyone can give me a price range i would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Nov 8, 2009)

That Owl Drug Store bottles pretty cool.  I like the label, too bad it's a screw top.  Still worth a couple bucks, but only because of the label.  The one with the Rat is pretty cool too.  I've seen that one before and am pretty sure it was rat poison.


----------



## RED Matthews (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello junkables,  I ended up going to that page showing the bottles.  I also monkeyed around posting a reply on the last two pictures of bottles.  They show an embossed rat that was on a rat poison bottle that had a paper label on the other big panel.  
 I had never seen that link before and I don't have a clue as to what all they cover or how to work with them.  It was new to me.  RED Matthews


----------



## glass man (Nov 10, 2009)

YOUR BOTTLES DON'T HAVE MUCH AGE TO THEM 40S-50S AT THE MOST.

 THE RAT BOTTLE IS COOL AND YES IT WAS RAT POISON .I HAD ONE WITH THE LABEL LID ETC.SOLD IT FOR $15 DOLLARS ,BECAUSE OF THE CONDITION. THEY ARE PRETTY COMMON AND ONE LIKE YOURS COULD GO FOR $5 TO $15 ON A VERY GOOD DAY.  I DON'T SEE MUCH OF A MARKET FOR THE OTHERS AS THEY DON'T HAVE MUCH GOING FOR THEM,NOT MUCH AGE,NO EYE APEAL,NO OUTRAGEOUS CLAIMS  LIKE"THIS WILL GROW YOU A NEW LEG IN 24 HOURS!" ETC. NOT KNOCKING WHAT YOU GOT JUST GOING ON THE KNOWLEDGE I HAVE GARNERED SINCE 1974,BUT WHO THE HELL AM I? I HOPE YOU GET BIG BUCKS FOR THEM! SO DON'T LET ME BUM YOU OUT! JAMIE


----------

